# Iro Mark V, Masi Special, Kilo TT choices



## NorCalWheelman (Jan 20, 2009)

IRO Mark V $620
Masi Special $650 OTD @ lbs
Kilo TT. $349

I can't decide. Masi 1 week, IRO 2 weeks, Kilo TT end of March

I am leaning toward the IRO for geometry and fit reasons.
The Masi looks awesome but is more like a road bike in geometry and fit
The Kilo TT seems like a great bike "for the money"

Upgrades will be made in the future, I just can't leave stock.

With all this in mind I would appreciate some opinions as to my choices


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd say fit trumps all... if you ain't comfortable you ain't gonna ride it. if fit is comparable, then price/deal, look/aesthetics, and component quality in whatever order you prioritize


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

IRO if it were my decision


----------



## NorCalWheelman (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes the fit is first priority but the quality of the components is important too. The IRO has it's house brand stuff, the Masi about the same with a Truvativ crankset, Kilo TT has Truvativ crankset with mostly no name components. 

I really have no point of reference with this level of components. I have always ridden Campy on the road and Shimano XTR offroad. 

Considering the fact that i will definately upgrade most if not all the components at some point, it comes down to frame quality.

The IRO just looks right, Masi is a nice looking bike, Kilo TT just seems too good to be true.

Hmmm


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

iro components are decent... the hubs are the ubiquitous formula. other stuff can/will be upgraded


----------



## NorCalWheelman (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks FTF. I've made up my mind, pictures will be posted when it arrives.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

My local track uses the cheap KHS track bikes which are pretty much the same as the Kilo. I used them for a summer then built up an IRO. The IRO just seems like a better frame and I prefer how it handles(quick enough but not as nervous as the KHS).


----------



## NorCalWheelman (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks crumjack, I am ordering the IRO tomorrow morning. My LBS has a KHS Flite for $699  , I could not find the value in it, pretty basic and it did not fit me well.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I've ridden the IRO, owned the MASI, and now I own the Kilo TT Pro and I have to say out of all of them the Kilo just rides much nicer. The track geometry however some people can't do longer rides with apparently, I say grow a pair, but comfort is more important. You'll like the IRO, its a nice bike and you won't regret it but IMO when it comes to value the TT Pro with sugino components and nicer wheels is a much better buy ($479Shipped) over the IRO (~$700)


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Alx said:


> I've ridden the IRO, owned the MASI, and now I own the Kilo TT Pro and I have to say out of all of them the Kilo just rides much nicer.


The Kilo TT does ride very nice. About as nice as my Schwinn Madison or other Steel FG and Geared bikes I have tired. Frame wise the Kilo TT is hard to beat for $199


----------

